# Storm Shelters



## GREEN (Jan 19, 2010)

What are you seeing installed for underground storm shelters? Structual design and ventilation would all be issues.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Storm Shelters

The National Storm Shelter Association may be of some assistance.

http://www.nssa.cc/


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Storm Shelters

Not seeing any, at least not that have applied for a permit...


----------



## cboboggs (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Storm Shelters

Same here. Seeing nothing.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: Storm Shelters

Me neither, but here's something from ICC, (I Can Code)  :shock:

http://www.iccsafe.org/Store/Pages/Prod ... 008-000001


----------



## cda (Jan 20, 2010)

Re: Storm Shelters

Seeing nothing.

I think they hide them underground!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brudgers (Jan 20, 2010)

Re: Storm Shelters

Safe rooms were the next big thing in Florida during the bubble...nothing underground though.

It was all well and good (and expensive) except for the door which was never adressed.

No specs for anchoring, no requirement that it swing inward.


----------

